# Focus geht beim Refresh verlohren



## Raven280438 (14. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich hab ein Frameset mit 3 Frames. 2 davon haben einen Meta-Refresh. In der Dritten ist eine Textarea.

Im IE hab ich jetzt das Problem, dass wenn die beiden Frames refreshen, der Focus in der Textarea verlohren geht.
D.h. wenn man grad etwas in die Textarea schreibt, muss man beim Refresh nochmal reinklicken um weiterschreiben zu können.

Das Problem hat aber nur der Internet Explorer, in allen anderen Browsern gehts.

Ich hab schon mit Javascript versucht, den Focus neu zu setzen, allerdings springt der Cursur dann immer wieder auf den Beginn der Textarea.

```
if (window.parent.frame_input.document.getElementById('mytextarea'))
{
	var text = window.parent.frame_input.document.getElementById('mytextarea');
	text.focus();
}
```


Hat jemand eine Idee, damit der Focus nicht verlohren geht, oder, wenn das nicht möglich ist, wie ich mit JS der Cursor ans Ende der Textarea setzen kann?


P.S.: Bitte keine Belehrung darüber, dass man keine Frames verwenden soll.



Gruß


----------



## Raven280438 (14. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hab das Problem gefunden:
In einer der Refresh-Frames wurde zu einem Anker gesprungen, der ganz unten war (damit nach dem Refresh immer ganz nach unten gescrollt wurde.

Das hab ich jetzt durch

```
window.location.hash = "bottom";
```
ersetzt, dadurch verliehrt die Textarea nichtmehr den Focus.



Gruß


----------

